

Show HN: Push/Pull Factory. My Github Game Off game - gagege
http://pushpullfactory.gageh.us/

======
gagege
Hi, developer here.

I wrote this in Haxe and compiled it to NME's HTML5 target. It turned out
quite nicely.

The HTML5 target is unfortunately lacking some of the nice graphical features
that other targets have. I couldn't do proper shadows and glows.

I thought I was going to have audio problems, but I just threw the sounds
together last night and it all just worked.

I hope you enjoy the game. I know it's not perfect, but it's pretty fun. Wish
me luck in the Game Off!

------
quackware
Pretty fun to play! There is a slight typo in the instructions. You wrote "or"
instead of "of" in "the upper corner or your area"

